# 5th annual Howard Hill shoot



## John Cooper (Apr 28, 2009)

i got this from Terry Harris so here it is.

The 5th Howard Hill Southeastern Classic will be June 5th, 6th & 7th at Tannehill Historical State Park, between Birmingham & Tuscaloosa, AL. Free Supper Friday & Saturday nights, door prizes, & Nationally known Vendors. I'll be raffling off a hand made bow from YUMI Archery during supper Sat. Night 
Multi-round format with high score over the weekend determining the winners, there is also a men's & women's Championship shoot-off on Saturday evening. Because it's the 5th Anniversary, the winner off the Saturday Championship will receive a "Big Five" longbow from Howard Hill Archery Co. 

More details on my web-site www.howardhillse.com or e-mail me at archertw@bellsouth.net. 

Terry Harris


----------



## Rabbitslayer97 (Apr 28, 2009)

be there early folks talk to Terry this weekend and he said a good many people are coming WEDNESDAY!!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 28, 2009)

some of the vendors will be:   Black widow bows, sipsey river and big jims bows, harrelson archery, fox archery, Yumi archery, brown recluse bows, predator bows, ceader ridge leather, black creek bows, hunters moon bows........and the list just keeps growing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Apr 28, 2009)

At least this year you don't have to make a choice between Tannerhill and Georgia.  That should help attendance.


----------



## Rabbitslayer97 (Apr 28, 2009)

there was plenty of tbg guys n gals there last yr too


----------



## fountain (Apr 28, 2009)

i plan to go back!  that was an awesome shoot last year and was my first time going.


----------



## BigJim Bow (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm looking forward to it also. I told terry I would donate a bow to it also.

BigJim


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 28, 2009)

BigJim Bow said:


> I'm looking forward to it also. I told terry I would donate a bow to it also.
> 
> BigJim



Then that means Fountain is automatically banned from the event.


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 29, 2009)

now T-bug you know that would not be nice.........LOL.......we will just TJ won't get his name called.........


----------



## fountain (Apr 29, 2009)

turtlebug said:


> Then that means Fountain is automatically banned from the event.



that aint happening!!!!  i suggest you be there to stop me!
you can never have enough bows--besides, i need a back-up!


----------



## John Cooper (Apr 30, 2009)

TJ it will be good to see ya'll again ........we might let you put your name in the hat but you never know.......


----------



## ScottGray (May 1, 2009)

We are expecting this years shoot to be bigger and better than last years shoot.  Terry Harris, me and my brother John are hoping to get the varmint course as well as the 30 target main course set up on Wednesday so that we have time to do a little visiting and shooting the bull on Thursday and Friday. Terry and I will be out at Tannehill again this Sunday finalizing our target placements. It was a pleasure meeting Big Jim at the ASTB Childrens Shoot and Jims donation of a bow is very much appreciated.

The top shooters in both the mens and womens catagorys will be involved in a shoot off Saturday evening and the winners will receive a new Howard Hill Big Five longbow!!!!

Ya'll come on and join in on the fun and remember we will serving supper both Friday and Saturday.


----------



## John Cooper (May 3, 2009)

be sure and make the best 3-D shoot in the south ,,,,,,guy's and gal's this is a shoot you don't wanna miss.......everbody has heard of Howard Hill well there will be at least 2 guy's at the shoot who knew him personally and will be telling some great stories about Mr. Hill. and for you feller's that like to knap well their will be alot of that going on too.


----------



## John Cooper (May 4, 2009)

just read where another new venor is coming in from texas...........man this is gonna be good!!!!!!!!!!!!

i talked to doug witcher and i think he is try to get some bows built for the shoot also ...........

this is shapeing up to be an another awesome year at the premeir shoot of the south!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## missalot (May 4, 2009)

john this is gonna be the best yet ,last year we had a little over 500 shooters,and that was with high gas prices!man i cant wait.


----------



## missalot (May 4, 2009)

gotta get my hands on one of big jims bows ,shot one at the astb shoot ,a take down and man was it nice.its next on my list.


----------



## John Cooper (May 6, 2009)

yep this is gonna be the best one ever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (May 12, 2009)

TTT don't want to forget this one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## returntoarchery (May 12, 2009)

John Cooper said:


> some of the vendors will be:   Black widow bows, sipsey river and big jims bows, harrelson archery, fox archery, Yumi archery, brown recluse bows, predator bows, ceader ridge leather, black creek bows, hunters moon bows........and the list just keeps growing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




uh oh. there goes my hunting budget.. 

Gonna be there. I missed last year. Can't wait.


----------



## John Cooper (May 14, 2009)

up again ......... this is the best shoot in the south!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Yumi archery is going to do a japanees Yumi bow build-a-long on saturday and also a shooting demo..........


----------



## John Cooper (May 15, 2009)

up again for a great shoot !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (May 19, 2009)

just alittle over 2 weeks and it will be on !!!!!!!!!!!!!! just ask the guy'd who have been before ............this is the one shoot you don't wanna miss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (May 23, 2009)

aaaahhhh just one more weekend to go and BAM it will be here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PAPALAPIN (May 23, 2009)

Guys...this is not just a shoot...it  is the premier trad event in the SouthEast.


----------



## reviveourhomes (May 24, 2009)

I cant wait, I really hope that we can go Saturday.... its looking pretty good for now.


----------



## fountain (May 24, 2009)

where is everyone staying at this year?  i am really looking forward to going!  got a few items im looking to pick up, especially a shirt from predator bows.


----------



## John Cooper (May 24, 2009)

i will only be there on saturday...............i hate haveing to work for a living.........


----------



## missalot (May 24, 2009)

the gray clan and the mississipii boys camp out across from the shower house ,and across the little creek ,we are gonna set up camp on tuesday and wenesday we will go ahead and get the course set up ,and hopefully chill out thursday.hey coop you camping out.? if so we will save ya a spot


----------



## fountain (May 24, 2009)

i dont like it either, but without it i would not make it far.  i have been cut down to 4 days a week--losing 16 hours per pay period is not good---but i sure like the extra day!!!!  that means we will leave out friday morning bout 7 headed that way.
last year the motels by the interstate were high, maybe they have went down some snce last year.  we stayed in a cheap little place my wife found for us last year and i guess we may be back again!


----------



## John Cooper (May 24, 2009)

heck TJ take a tent and camp with the rest of em.......LOL......


what hurts me is my trucking has come to a stand still and now i am roofing houses and we gotta get it when we can........


----------



## fountain (May 24, 2009)

daddy is definately not going to the tent deal!!!  we did that many years ago on vacation and he said he would never do it again!  wouldnt bother me at all, but guess we gotta find a cheap motel somewhere.  im just ready to go!


----------



## John Cooper (May 24, 2009)

fountain said:


> daddy is definately not going to the tent deal!!!  we did that many years ago on vacation and he said he would never do it again!  wouldnt bother me at all, but guess we gotta find a cheap motel somewhere.  im just ready to go!




i know how he feels...............we will all need to meet some where!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Al33 (May 25, 2009)

I hope to be there no later than noon on Thursday to get my camp set up. I checked the Tannehill State Park website and learned the camping fee's are $20 per site for water and electricity and $16 for primitive. I am now contemplating just getting a hotel room and was wondering if anyone wanted to share one. If I go the motel route I can go Friday morning versus Thursday morning. If you are close by and are interested in car pooling that would be great also.


----------



## RogerB (May 25, 2009)

You know, I really hate camping!!!! But, I have found every time I go somewhere for a shoot or a hunt, all the fun is in the campground after hours (remember the late night egg shoot at Altamaha). So what I think I will do is watch the weather and if it looks good, camp; if not, go the motel route. 
What is the avalibility of food vendors?


----------



## Al33 (May 25, 2009)

RogerB said:


> You know, I really hate camping!!!! But, I have found every time I go somewhere for a shoot or a hunt, all the fun is in the campground after hours (remember the late night egg shoot at Altamaha). So what I think I will do is watch the weather and if it looks good, camp; if not, go the motel route.
> What is the avalibility of food vendors?



About all you have to be concerned with regarding meals is breakfast and lunch. Dinners will be available Friday and Saturday nights, and you are right about the after hours fun around camp.


----------



## ScottGray (May 27, 2009)

Breakfast will also be served at the concession stand on your left, right after you cross the bridge by the grist mill. Prices will be very reasonable. All GON members please be sure to stop me and introduce yourselves, it'll be nice to be able to actually put a face with your names. Terry has gathered up a very good assortment of door prizes to be given away after supper on Saturday too.


----------



## John Cooper (May 27, 2009)

uuuuummmmmmm hey scott my name is john!!!!!!!!!!


i am so ready for this .............please LORD let time fly!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RogerB (May 27, 2009)

I've been shooting every day (not that I am getting any better) because I am so fired up about this shoot.


----------



## John Cooper (May 29, 2009)

one week left!!!!!!!!!!!! then it's time for the premier shoot of the south..............oooooooohhhhhhhhh yyyyyyeeeeeaaaaahhhhhhh


----------



## hogdgz (May 29, 2009)

Me and Andrea are going to try and make it.

How close is the motels to  the park, we are trying to decide whether to camp or get a hotel?


----------



## fountain (May 29, 2009)

i called every hotel on the list that was given and the cheapes i could get out of them was $75/night.  i think that was the first one on the list.  all of the motels are pretty much together on the interstatse about 2 exits from the park.  we stayed in a more "isolated" motel across the road from the others last year for fairly cheap, but dont remember the name.


----------



## John Cooper (May 30, 2009)

there are several motels close by there on 459 .......chase camping is what you want to do!!!!!!!!

wish it had worked out for me this year to camp but it didn't.


----------



## fountain (May 30, 2009)

sleep inn motel for us!


----------



## Stickbow (May 30, 2009)

Me and the family are planning to come up (barring any unforseen issues). We were planning to camp but have one unanswered question; does anyone know if there are showers available for campers or do you have to get a hotel for that? thanks in advance.


----------



## hogdgz (May 30, 2009)

I would love to camp but I just feel like it would be alot easier to get a hotel b/c we will not be able to get there until late friday night if we get to come so i really didnt want to have to set up camp. Do ya'll think we would need to make reservations at the camp or the hotel if there is gonna be that many people there. Thanks


----------



## fountain (May 30, 2009)

reservations would probably help--some places dont have any vacancies


----------



## John Cooper (May 30, 2009)

Stickbow said:


> Me and the family are planning to come up (barring any unforseen issues). We were planning to camp but have one unanswered question; does anyone know if there are showers available for campers or do you have to get a hotel for that? thanks in advance.




yes they have shower's and the best time to get hot water is like 3:00am...................


----------



## Stickbow (May 31, 2009)

John Cooper said:


> yes they have shower's and the best time to get hot water is like 3:00am...................



NOTED!!! lol Thanks John.


----------



## turtlebug (May 31, 2009)

Well, we've reserved a room. Turtlebug, Party of 4 scheduled.


----------



## John Cooper (May 31, 2009)

turtlebug said:


> Well, we've reserved a room. Turtlebug, Party of 4 scheduled.



WHAT you meen im going to get to meet T-bug..................i better be on my best behavior............


----------



## turtlebug (May 31, 2009)

John Cooper said:


> WHAT you meen im going to get to meet T-bug..................i better be on my best behavior............



BORING....  



Just kidding. It ain't that big of an event.  

I mean Queen Elizabeth was honored but you guys shouldn't be.   

Better than that, you get to meet Fishbait and the Turtle and the Bug in TurtleBug! 

All shall have bows in hand.


----------



## fountain (May 31, 2009)

John Cooper said:


> WHAT you meen im going to get to meet T-bug..................i better be on my best behavior............



yea right on the behavior part!  bug, dont hold your breath unless you dont plan to go.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 31, 2009)

Me and the boy are going to be there flingin arrows. 

Don't let TBug fool you boys, you will be in the presence of Royalty when she shows up.


----------



## turtlebug (May 31, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Me and the boy are going to be there flingin arrows.
> 
> Don't let TBug fool you boys, you will be in the presence of Royalty when she shows up.



     

Yep, a Royal pain in the......


----------



## John Cooper (May 31, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Don't let TBug fool you boys, you will be in the presence of Royalty when she shows up.



a royal what?????????


----------



## turtlebug (May 31, 2009)

John Cooper said:


> a royal what?????????



I think I answered that.


----------



## John Cooper (May 31, 2009)

we really all need to form a meeting place so we can put names and faces together.........i know some of you but alot i haven't met.........


----------



## turtlebug (May 31, 2009)

John Cooper said:


> we really all need to form a meeting place so we can put names and faces together.........i know some of you but alot i haven't met.........



Just look for the PANK STRINGS.  

That'll be me.


----------



## John Cooper (May 31, 2009)

oh and one more thing all us GON guy' and gal's be sure when you register to tell terry harris or his wife rhonda that you are from the GON gang........i get a free T-Shirt for every 5 people i get to come to the shoot................not really but it will help terry to know where everyone heard about it from!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ScottGray (Jun 1, 2009)

By all means please tell either Terry or me ya'll are on GON. Like Cooper said it would be nice to put a face with your online personas. Terrys wife Rhonda and my wife Val will be maning or is it womaning(?) the registration table.


----------



## RogerB (Jun 1, 2009)

I'll be with Al (I'm his offical bow caddy), since everyone knows him, I shouldn't be hard to find.


----------



## Al33 (Jun 1, 2009)

You guys that are going to be there send me your cell #'s via PM so I can get in touch if I need to. Roger and I will be camping but not knowing the park not sure where. I would like to have an electrical outlet for a fan if possible but if not that's OK too.


----------



## fountain (Jun 1, 2009)

you still got my # mr al?


----------



## ignition07 (Jun 2, 2009)

turtlebug said:


> Well, we've reserved a room. Turtlebug, Party of 4 scheduled.



YAY!!  Can't wait to see turtlebug!!!


----------



## Al33 (Jun 2, 2009)

fountain said:


> you still got my # mr al?



PM sent TJ.

Will there be a place to swap and sell bows and/or other trad stuff?


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 2, 2009)

mostly you just tote em around for folks to look at..........used to sipsey river would let you hang em in there tent .........i don't know if big jim is gonna do this or not.


----------



## fountain (Jun 2, 2009)

how is the weather looking?


----------



## ScottGray (Jun 2, 2009)

Right now Friday, Saturday and Sunday look rain free with temps from the mid 80's to upper 80's. Can't get no better than that.


----------



## ScottGray (Jun 2, 2009)

I look just like my Avatar picture and I will be on the 4-wheeler refilling the water stations and serving spaghetti on Friday night so ya'll be sure to holler at me. I know it ain't a cool hat but it sure keeps the sun from scorching my face.LOL


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 2, 2009)

ScottGray said:


> I look just like my Avatar picture. I know it ain't a cool ......... but


----------



## ScottGray (Jun 2, 2009)

Ouch!!!!!! That's gonna leave a mark John


----------



## dutchman (Jun 2, 2009)

turtlebug said:


> Yep, a Royal pain in the......



I recall this one time...


----------



## missalot (Jun 2, 2009)

hee hee hee ,that was a good one john, give my bro ..well ya know ---. just kiddin ,there are gonna be alot of people comeing and going,its gonnabe  big!!cant wait.im gonna be there at 6:00 wesnesday morning ,me, scott ,and terry and a couple others are gonna get the course ready , terry started monday on the varmit course.


----------



## fountain (Jun 2, 2009)

put em close!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 2, 2009)

fountain said:


> put em close!!!!!!





X 2


----------



## missalot (Jun 3, 2009)

well guys and gals ,my 2 older brothers got down tuesday evening,along with there sons and my son,i got down there early wesnesday morning,terry had already had  much of the targets out but 11 ,my two brothers helped him and had it done by the time i got there,we still had to put the signs and numbers on the course. still have some nick nack stuff to do, i came back home cause my 55 kodiak special came in the mail,going back down in the morning,folks there are already campers and tents and a few vendors there,this is gonna be great! cant wait to see yall and fling some arrows.


----------



## Necedah (Jun 3, 2009)

*Howard Hill*

Ta-ton-ka Chips and I will be there Friday morning about 8:30. Save us a spot to park Al. I've got your cell phone number.

Dave


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 4, 2009)

well just one more day i can head out!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fountain (Jun 4, 2009)

we should be there tomorrow afternoon --hopefully


----------



## DAGATOR16 (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm going to be there. Is there any reason I can't bring a golf cart to ride around on? What are the rules about pets?

Thanks,
 Clay


----------



## BDAdams (Jun 5, 2009)

This is one I really would like to get to , but my club has a shoot this weekend.  It is tempting though to go for Fri and maybe Sat morning.  Anybody from the Atlanta area want to go and split gas give me a call 805-712-4382.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jun 5, 2009)

Loading up and ready to roll in a few minutes!


----------



## fountain (Jun 5, 2009)

leaving now!


----------



## hogdgz (Jun 5, 2009)

Dang, everyone is getting to leave early, we can't leave until late this evening. see yall in the morning! Drive safe


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 6, 2009)

Well I hope everyone is having fun. I had to cancel our reservations. Came down with a nasty fever and sore throat. Doc said it was Strep and I'm contagious. Didn't wanna infect half of the Southern Population so we're home.

Have a safe trip everyone.


----------



## dpoole (Jun 6, 2009)

Hatchet Dan, Choctawlb, & snakekiller went.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jun 7, 2009)

turtlebug said:


> Well I hope everyone is having fun. I had to cancel our reservations. Came down with a nasty fever and sore throat. Doc said it was Strep and I'm contagious. Didn't wanna infect half of the Southern Population so we're home.
> 
> Have a safe trip everyone.



Sorry we missed you and hope you get to feeling better.

I know had you been there you'd have made the womans championship round and took care of business.


----------



## Stickbow (Jun 8, 2009)

Hope you get to feeling better. I was a very good shoot and there will be more.


----------

